# Looking for land to manage near or around Early, Clay, Randolph counties in southwest Georgia



## DrewBfishing (Apr 19, 2020)

Any acreage big or small. Not looking to join a big club. Thanks


----------



## Big7 (Apr 19, 2020)

What do you want and what would you be doing??


----------



## DrewBfishing (Apr 20, 2020)

Big7 said:


> What do you want and what would you be doing??


 Just looking for some property to lease that I can manage and bow hunt mature deer on.


----------



## Toney Graham (Apr 21, 2020)

I know where there is a lease available in Clay County 1037 acres $12,400 if interested send message


----------



## DrewBfishing (Apr 21, 2020)

Toney Graham said:


> I know where there is a lease available in Clay County 1037 acres $12,400 if interested send message


Thanks Toney, I just sent you a message


----------



## DrewBfishing (Apr 22, 2020)

Property is already leased, still looking


----------



## sghoghunter (Apr 22, 2020)

Drew we have 750 ac with 6 total members in Quitman co that’s looking for one more good member if your interested


----------



## DrewBfishing (Apr 22, 2020)

sghoghunter said:


> Drew we have 750 ac with 6 total members in Quitman co that’s looking for one more good member if your interested


Thanks for the offer, but I’m looking for something to lease myself or I have a couple good guys ready as well if the tract is large enough. Just looking for a good tract of land at a fair price to take care of. Preferably within an hours drive of Blakely, Ga. I’m already part of a club in Dodge County, I’m just looking for something closer to home for day trips/hunts etc because I only get out to Dodge county a few times a season.


----------



## sghoghunter (Apr 22, 2020)

DrewBfishing said:


> Thanks for the offer, but I’m looking for something to lease myself or I have a couple good guys ready as well if the tract is large enough. Just looking for a good tract of land at a fair price to take care of. Preferably within an hours drive of Blakely, Ga. I’m already part of a club in Dodge County, I’m just looking for something closer to home for day trips/hunts etc because I only get out to Dodge county a few times a season.




Not a problem. Figured I’d throw it out there anyway because I know it’s hard to find land in the areas you mentioned.


----------



## Toney Graham (Apr 22, 2020)

the land is still on the sight.  did you call and talk to someone or did you try to lease it on there sight


----------



## DrewBfishing (Apr 22, 2020)

Toney Graham said:


> the land is still on the sight.  did you call and talk to someone or did you try to lease it on there sight


Yes, I called and emailed. They told me the land manager had already promised it to someone they know and another person called inquiring before I did, so I guess I’m 3rd on the list. Seems like anymore, all these leases are inside deals...not the first time I’ve dealt with it, but definitely frustrating


----------



## Toney Graham (Apr 22, 2020)

i hunt in the area and I am always looking for property in area. Send a pm with name and number and if i see anything i will let you know


----------



## BaitsandBullets (Apr 23, 2020)

Drew,
I'm getting ready to post a tract up for lease that you might be interested in.
665 acres for $6980 (includes mandatory hunter's liability insurance)
The property is outlined with the red border in the attached image. It's located 10 miles east of Eufaula AL just off hwy 82. 15 miles from Walmart, 10-15 miles from lots of other food/fuel/groceries and 8 miles to the nearest boat ramp for Eufaula which is loaded with great fishing and waterfowl hunting.
There are plenty of deer and hogs w a few turkeys.
Mostly hilly hardwoods w a few pines.
Bordered by flowing creeks on 3 sides of the property.
Rayonier timber land on the north border was all clear cut last year, so their game was displaced into our property.
There's a secluded, shaded camping area off the hard road behind a locked gate w plenty of room for RVs, but no power or well. There is also a really nice cleaning station, a cabin and a covered area that you may use as you wish.
Send me a PM w your contact info if you're interested or if you want to see it.
Thanks


----------



## DrewBfishing (Apr 23, 2020)

BaitsandBullets said:


> Drew,
> I'm getting ready to post a tract up for lease that you might be interested in.
> 665 acres for $6980 (includes mandatory hunter's liability insurance)
> The property is outlined with the red border in the attached image. It's located 10 miles east of Eufaula AL just off hwy 82. 15 miles from Walmart, 10-15 miles from lots of other food/fuel/groceries and 8 miles to the nearest boat ramp for Eufaula which is loaded with great fishing and waterfowl hunting.
> ...


Thank you so much for reaching out, I am interested. When can I go take a look at it? Also, have there been any good deer killed off of it in the past years? Is the hog population tolerable or is it wrapped up? My phone number is +18508146821 if you would rather call or txt
Drew


----------



## BaitsandBullets (Apr 23, 2020)

Drew, you can look at it any time. 
It's not run over with hogs and it didn't get hunted much last season. There were a few deer killed and the quality of deer is real good.  There are some seriously nice bucks that made it thru the last 3 or 4 seasons. The one pictured is still on the property.
I sent you a text. We can move our conversation to that venue so as not to tie up your thread. Last 4 of my phone is 4499
Talk to you soon buddy.


----------



## DrewBfishing (Apr 24, 2020)

Ttt


----------



## DrewBfishing (Apr 28, 2020)

Bump


----------



## DrewBfishing (May 1, 2020)

Ttt


----------



## DrewBfishing (May 12, 2020)

Bump


----------



## DrewBfishing (May 15, 2020)

Bump


----------



## DrewBfishing (Jul 5, 2020)

Ttt


----------



## Redhand (Jul 19, 2020)

Is this property still available? I’m sending you a PM with my phone number
thank you


----------

